# FLIR countermeasures



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Greetings,

Does anyone know if there are countermeasures for FLIR or Thermal Imaging devices. Does anyone know if there is a parka and jacket set that can be used to conceal body heat.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

To say total concealment, I doubt it. Or maybe I should say that if there is one, it's not available to civilians. A parka is going to warm up from the inside out and start radiating IR.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As far as thermal detection your outward heat signature would have to be equal to the environment. So it would need to be hot 98.6 F or some bullky space suit contraption (never heard of one). Not being a physicist I can not even speculate on IR. Ill bet the feds have something though.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The trick is to put something between you and the IR imaging device, . . . that is not connected to you, . . . so you cannot transfer a heat signature. 

In general it is called concealment. But in this case, . . . then concealment can be transparent, . . . because the IR signature will be read off the glass or whatever else is between you and the IR receiver. At least that has always been my observation.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah, that's pretty much all you can say. Any blocking could be done if you're going to be stationery, but once you come out from behind the stone wall, you're toast. Even then, you have to make sure that whatever IR source(s) you have don't overwhelm the insulation between you and the IR detector.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

UV coated glass between you and the camera. Cover the outside of the glass with local plant life to break up the complete blackness that the camera will see. As far as mobile invisibility, that doesn't exist.

Anything that hides heat stands out from the lack of heat. The trick is to blend in to the surroundings and that is a feat against FLIR.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There are items that will block your heat signature how ever you show up as a black whole. It often makes you easier to find. It more about blending in than covering up with or with out thermals.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess you could do the "Predator" movie thing. Create an alternate heat source or cover yourself with mud.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I posted this video before. Had to look for it.

I guess you could make a sandwich of a space blanket and other materials that are not so shiny.
There is the problem of being cooler than your surroundings so you would appear different.

Eye of the Drones: Evading and Avoiding Thermal I&#8230;:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Heck yeah there are countermeasures!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

And the summary is: any sufficiently insulating material, at some distance between you and the blocker will do it...IF you're sitting still. Start to move and you rely on vegetation or terrain to shield you. A partial exception is a cold-water stream sufficiently deep to avoid visual detection and direct IR line of sight exposure.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Great Danes !


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> There are items that will block your heat signature how ever you show up as a black whole. It often makes you easier to find. It more about blending in than covering up with or with out thermals.


What Smitty says.

Much depends on how fast and particular the aircraft is searching. Assuming you are worried about rotor wing.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

There are countermeasures for heat sensing...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

During desert storm I had to consider combating Thermal sights of T-72 tanks of the Iraq's. I found a technique that worked and I was able to crawl 2,000 meters across the sand and infiltrate our own lines against thermal sights. I will not discuss it here or elsewhere...but where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

I need to watch 'Predators' again for it..:lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Zed said:


> I need to watch 'Predators' again for it..:lol:


 I refuse to divulge anything that could be used against our soldiers by enemy folks reading our posts. As much as I can see the need for this knowledge in defending against illegal law enforcement activities...it has added risks that exceed my level of comfort discussing.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Sure wish youd pm me OSFG I am convinced the ITAS 2 is unbeatable I was checking out the bone structure of another soldier through a tin sheet wall at 200 yards like detailed checking like ow humerous radius ulna kinda checking out. He wasnt touching it either he was working on a M88 which i could also clearly see. Maybe it was a fluke. Never had a problem with that kinda of sight not picking up maybe the more portable versions.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

ApexPredator said:


> Sure wish youd pm me OSFG I am convinced the ITAS 2 is unbeatable I was checking out the bone structure of another soldier through a tin sheet wall at 200 yards like detailed checking like ow humerous radius ulna kinda checking out. He wasnt touching it either he was working on a M88 which i could also clearly see. Maybe it was a fluke. Never had a problem with that kinda of sight not picking up maybe the more portable versions.


PM sent sir


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I had a comment till I read OSFG if you want it let me know.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I really, genuinely respect those that do not want to divulge certain things. Loose lips, sink ships. But personally feel the bad guys know waay more than me and lots of other folks with regard to this type of stuff already. Still, wouldn't want to be the cause of the lose of an American life. Damn good bunch of patriotic folks here.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

This is not Confidential or highly secretive info. It sems that only very hot signatures are monitored and signatures that resemble human beings. All else is disregarded. SO if you can produce a moderate but small signature most folks may disregard as well. Such as "thats just a dog or a rabbit". Now if you have a grow facility your going to light up the heavens. So like some have said. Separate yourself from your protection and your signature is reduced. I am toying with some space blankets, pallets and dirt to hide my Animals signature. So they do not become game.


----------

